# Reverse potty training for boat



## Cityhick (Feb 6, 2014)

Now that my 6 month old Lola is completely house trained, how do I teach her it is OK to let go on the deck of my 35' sportfisher? Any mess she makes won't compare to the mess a good tuna bite makes and I can just hose it off. She knows the command "Go pee" really well and will almost always go when I ask her to, but she thinks the cockpit of my fishing boat is "in the house". When she was younger I could get her to let go on deck but last Saturday night she went with us hooping for lobster and held it for the full 7 hours aboard. When I told her to go pee she just whined. As soon as she hit the dock the flood gates opened and logs rolled.

I'm thinking that on a longer trip she will eventually get desperate but I would rather not see her suffer until she does. Anyone have any experience with those fake grass mats? This might sound nuts, but my first Vizsla would have to pee on every spot that I did when we were hunting. I'm wondering if I need to demonstrate for Lola on the deck of the boat?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have had 2 boat dogs, and was never able to get either one to pee on board. Very disappointing, as we had to dinghy them to shore, or not take them with. Maybe if your pup is young enough, this might work...
soak up their own urine in a towel, or pee pad,or small throw rug and put it in the area you want them to go, so they scent it...
If you are lucky enough to get them to go... praise like crazy with treats etc. 
Good luck. 
I remember well the 2 am trips to the beach.


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Puppy pee pad may work well for this. Some are already scented to help entice them. I would suggest trying to get her to go on one on porch or in yard (someplace that's not inside). If she does this few times while not on the boat she may get the hint that its okay to go on them on the boat too. Then you just keep a few on the boat and lay one down every so often and give the "go pee" command.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Would you be able to bring along something like this? They have smaller sizes. 



http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002Z...f=mp_s_a_1_1&qid=1391817136&sr=8-1&precache=1


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

And just to add a bit of the absurd...

You might think about taking a cat litter box. For Savannah's first car ride (too long to hold it; too public for an unvaccinated puppy to stop), I put a pee pad in the litter box just to have a defined area. I got the idea from a Youtube video a few years ago that showed a Vizsla-sized dog using a cat's litter box. 

I think LEVIsMom has some good ideas about how to help Lola connect the dots.

Good luck


----------



## jpk (Jul 18, 2013)

About ten years ago with my first Vizlsa who hated water was on a pontoon boat with us and friends. We were tied to a couple other boats. As the day went on I'm sure she had to go, she went on the swim platform of one of the tied up boats. The swim platform was about level with the water if not an inch below. To this day it amazes me she thought of that on her own.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

JPK, I noticed this was your first post... Welcome to the forums! ;D


----------

